# Keynote : Mac OU iPad? Mac ET iPad?



## Cecilicious (30 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

On m'a beaucoup vanté les mérites de Keynote pour sa simplicité d'utilisation et le design offert par ses thèmes.
Pour le moment, j'utilise PowerPoint sur mon MacBook Pro (2012).

Mon employeur m'a mis à disposition un iPad. Je souhaite utiliser cet iPad pour montrer à mes interlocuteurs une présentation keynote, que j'aurais créée sur mon MacBook.

Comment cela se passe-t-il : faut-il que je télécharge Keynote pour mac ET Keynote pour iPad ? 
Si oui : j'achète donc deux fois le produit ?
Ou alors, lorsque l'on télécharge Keynote sur Mac, on peut aussi l'installer sur iPad (sans racheter l'appli)? 

Risque-je des problèmes de compatibilité si je crée la présentation sur mon MacBook et que je la présente sur iPad ?

Merci par avance pour vos réponses,

Cécile


----------



## Gwen (30 Mai 2014)

Il faut télécharger deux fois le logiciel.

Pour le moment, à part les polices, je n'ai pas de soucis de compatibilité entre mon Mac et mon iPad. Et je l'utilise beaucoup.


----------



## mccawley2012 (30 Mai 2014)

Et puis c'est gratuit !


----------



## Cecilicious (3 Juin 2014)

La gratuité, pas pour le MacBook  ! ;-)
 Merci, je vais opter pour ce logiciel


----------



## mccawley2012 (3 Juin 2014)

Bah si c'est gratuit pour le MacBook :-/ je sais je l'ai ^^


----------



## Gwen (3 Juin 2014)

C'est gratuit seulement pour le nouveaux Mac ou ceux ayant l'ancienne version.


----------

